# Oatmeal Soap recipe



## kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

*Oatmeal Soap*


10 oz. palm oil
4 oz. coconut oil
2 oz. olive oil
1/4 c. oatmeal, run through
the blender or coffee grinder
2 oz. lye
1 c. water
Scent (optional)

Mix lye and water and set aside to cool. Melt palm oil and coconut oil together and set aside to cool. Mix the olive oil and oatmeal. When the lye reaches 100 degrees and the fats are 120 degrees, pour the lye into the fats and stir until it traces. Add the oatmeal, and stir until well mixed. Pour the soap into molds. Allow to sit for 24-48 hours. Unmold and cut if needed.


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have also added some grind up oatmeal on the top of CP. Worked well. I have several bars over a year old, and they still look great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I ran your recipe thru a soap calculator. 

I got 16ozs (1lb of soap) 

your lye should be 2.3ozs

your water should be between 4-6ozs 

your dont have enough lye or water. your soap is not going to come out right.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I ran your recipe thru a soap calculator.
> 
> I got 16ozs (1lb of soap)
> 
> ...



I wondered about that too. I'm glad you said something. I thought maybe it was a typo.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> smellitlikeitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I read it.. It didnt seem right to me, especially the cup of water.. so thats why I went to run it really quick.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thinking!  

Irena


----------

